# suddenly can't connect to the internet



## remeday86

I have an HP tx1000 laptop. Windows Vista. 


Earlier today i was connected to the internet on my laptop (just check email) but I had to go out so I turned off my computer.

When I came back, my laptop wouldn't connect.  
My wireless switch turned red. I did a few attempts and I still couldn't connect. 


1) I tried to find my network or any networks that would be available but no list of networks was showing. 

2) I did a "_diagnose on why windows can't find any networks_" and it said "*This computer does not have a wirless network adapter installed and configured*" but why would it say that when I just and have been connected to the internet before. 

3) I went to _control panel>Network and sharing center _and did a "_diagnose and repair_" and it said "*A cable is not plugged into the network adapter 'Local Area connection'*. Now I am not sure what that means (and hoping for some clarification) but I think my cables have been properly plugged. My wireless routers have not been touched. I am using my desktop computer right now so it means that I do have internet access. It's just my laptop that just suddenly stopped connecting to the internet.  Like I said, i was able to connect to the internet earlier in the day and I did not install nor did anything during that time except check email. No one came to my room so im sure no plugs were unplugged and no wires were moved. (i think)
--> I also went _control panel>network and sharing center _and went to _manage network connections_ and found that the local area connection was unplugged. I have a _NVIDA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet_ and I _disabled and enabled this device._ No changed. I _diagnose this connection _and it still said *a cable is not plugged into the network adapter "Local Area Connection".* Perhaps I do not know what that means and what it's telling me so please help. 

4) I did an ipconfig/all and it showed me my IP configuration. I am not sure if anyone wants to see it and be of relevance. PLEASE let me know if it's important to helping me solve this. Thanks

5) I went to device manager and went to network adaptors. I disabled and enabled my wireless card and wire card and restarted the laptop. No change. Wireless light was still red and I still couldnt get any networks.

Can someone please help me to such a common but most of the time agitating problem.


----------



## johnb35

Whats the device manager say as far as the wireless driver being properly installed?  You may have to uninstall the driver and then install the latest driver.  Do you get internet if you hook up an ethernet cable to it instead of using the wireless?  The cable is not connected error is for the lan connection, which should go away when you hook up an ethernet cable to it from the router.


----------



## remeday86

Thank you for your response Johnb 

Whats the device manager say as far as the wireless driver being properly installed? 

-->The device manager window just shows me the devices of what I have in my system including my network adapters. I have a wireless card called Microscoft ISATAP Adapter #11 and a wire card called NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet. I clicked the properties of the wireless card (Microsft ISATAP Adapter #11) and says on the _device status_ "*This device is not working properly because windows cannot load the drivers required for this device (Code 31). Click 'Check for solutions to the send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available.*" I clicked on that button and a small window popped and disappeared quickly and nothing happened. I even did an_ update this driver software_ and it says *the device is up to date.*
I clicked the properties of wire card (NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet) and the _status _says *the device is working properly*. 


You may have to uninstall the driver and then install the latest driver. 

--> If I uninstall one of the drivers above (probably the Microsoft ISATAP Adaptor #11), are you sure I can easily install them back? I don't have any CD or anything to install these devices back and I am scared I will loose them.  Is it easy like disabling and enabling them? lol

Do you get internet if you hook up an ethernet cable to it instead of using the wireless?  

--> I can't get internet for my laptop because it does not have an ethernet port so therefore I have to connect using my wireless router. 

The cable is not connected error is for the lan connection, which should go away when you hook up an ethernet cable to it from the router.

--> My ethernet cable is and has been connected to the wireless router. No wires has been unplugged since I moved in which was 2 years ago.


----------



## johnb35

Yes, you do have an ethernet port because this is the driver for it.

NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet

Can you give me the exact model number of your laptop?  The tx1000 is a general series of laptops.


----------



## remeday86

johnb35 said:


> Yes, you do have an ethernet port because this is the driver for it.
> 
> NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
> 
> Can you give me the exact model number of your laptop?  The tx1000 is a general series of laptops.



Oh YEAh! I Do! I didnt see it before. haha. sorry. 
But anyway, i still would like to connect via wireless. 
I want to determine if I can still connect using it or if my wireless router is working properly.  


My laptop is an HP Pavillion tx1000 Notebook PC.


----------



## johnb35

Look on the bottom of the laptop for the EXACT Model Number of laptop you have.  I said the tx1000 is a general series and has many model numbers.  I'm trying to figure out what wireless card is in your machine.


----------



## remeday86

johnb35 said:


> Look on the bottom of the laptop for the EXACT Model Number of laptop you have.  I said the tx1000 is a general series and has many model numbers.  I'm trying to figure out what wireless card is in your machine.



439112-001

is that it?


----------



## johnb35

No, its not.  Look on one of the stickers, it will be listed as model number usually.  Something like TX1xxxyy, where x's are numbers and y's are letters, example is TX1008au


----------



## remeday86

johnb35 said:


> No, its not.  Look on one of the stickers, it will be listed as model number usually.  Something like TX1xxxyy, where x's are numbers and y's are letters, example is TX1008au



tx1308nr

that one?


----------



## johnb35

You have a broadcom wireless adapter. So if in device manager you don't see a listing saying that then you have a hardware issue with the wireless adapter.  You MAY need a bios update or its just going out on you.  You may want to contact HP if its still in warranty.


----------



## linksys

johnb35 said:


> You have a broadcom wireless adapter. So if in device manager you don't see a listing saying that then you have a hardware issue with the wireless adapter.  You MAY need a bios update or its just going out on you.  You may want to contact HP if its still in warranty.



it sounds like it tried to update the driver and failed becauses he was on the internet then just quit after a shut down. in the device manager right click on the wireless adapter click properties and click the driver tab and try to rollback the driver see if it will let you do that


----------



## remeday86

linksys said:


> it sounds like it tried to update the driver and failed becauses he was on the internet then just quit after a shut down. in the device manager right click on the wireless adapter click properties and click the driver tab and try to rollback the driver see if it will let you do that




Thanks but I cant do roll back driver 
Is there anything else?


----------



## linksys

remeday86 said:


> Thanks but I cant do roll back driver
> Is there anything else?



try this uninstall the old one if you havent already and go to 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=3548575#N1812   click on driver-network and download the broadcom wireless lan driver 

and install


----------



## bkribbs

or do you have a cd that came with your laptop with the drivers on it? you could try it from there


----------



## remeday86

linksys said:


> try this uninstall the old one if you havent already and go to
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=3548575#N1812   click on driver-network and download the broadcom wireless lan driver
> 
> and install




Are you sure this is okay? I bought my laptop on ebay and the seller didnt provide me a recovery disk. So I am scared if I might do this incorrectly.

I'm kind of scared to uninstall drives so can I just execute the new one and hopefully it will just rewrite over (or fix) the old one.


----------



## bkribbs

remeday86 said:


> Are you sure this is okay? I bought my laptop on ebay and the seller didnt provide me a recovery disk. So I am scared if I might do this incorrectly.
> 
> I'm kind of scared to uninstall drives so can I just execute the new one and hopefully it will just rewrite over (or fix) the old one.



If you mess up the driver (not the drive) while uninstalling that is no big deal. Linksys is saying that you should uninstall the wireless driver with system manager and then reinstall it


----------



## remeday86

linksys said:


> try this uninstall the old one if you havent already and go to
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=3548575#N1812   click on driver-network and download the broadcom wireless lan driver
> 
> and install



I uninstalled the old one. And I download the broadcom wireless lan driver, saved it on desktop and excuted the file. It installed and I rebooted.
But I still don't have wireless. Now I don't have any wireless adapter installed. Now what?


----------



## linksys

remeday86 said:


> I uninstalled the old one. And I download the broadcom wireless lan driver, saved it on desktop and excuted the file. It installed and I rebooted.
> But I still don't have wireless. Now I don't have any wireless adapter installed. Now what?



ok just to clarify you uninstalled the old wireless driver correct?
you restarted the machine correct ??

now it shows no wireless connection in the device manager correct?


----------



## remeday86

linksys said:


> ok just to clarify you uninstalled the old wireless driver correct?
> you restarted the machine correct ??
> 
> now it shows no wireless connection in the device manager correct?



Yes I unstalled the old wireless driver, Microsft ISATAP Adapter #11. 
Then I saved the file from the website you gave me. I opened it and it was uploading stuffs. Then on the bottem right of my screen a window popped up and said it was installing a new driver and then it went to completion. So i restarted. Nothing happened. I checked if the device manager if anything new but it only showed me only one driver (the NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet). 

So i figured I must've installed it wrong. So i extracted the saved file from the website and click on the setup.exe filed. It uploaded some stuffs and it said something about Broadcom Wireless Lan installed.
Then i restarted my computer.

Then nothing happened. So i checked in the device manager if anything changed.  I only had one wire card (the NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000) and that was working properly in the beginning. I use to have the nvidia and the microsoft.


----------



## linksys

Ok in device manager on the toolbar click ACTION click scan for hardware changes and tell me what it comes up with


----------



## remeday86

linksys said:


> Ok in device manager on the toolbar click ACTION click scan for hardware changes and tell me what it comes up with



no change. I only have the nvidia


----------



## linksys

remeday86 said:


> no change. I only have the nvidia



does it show any unknown devices in device manager?


----------



## remeday86

linksys said:


> does it show any unknown devices in device manager?



How will i know if there are any unknown devices in there? It looks the same to me. I expanded Network adapters and it only has the nvidia ethernet.


----------



## linksys

remeday86 said:


> How will i know if there are any unknown devices in there? It looks the same to me. I expanded Network adapters and it only has the nvidia ethernet.



it will have a yellow triangle with a exclamation mark in the middle


----------



## remeday86

linksys said:


> it will have a yellow triangle with a exclamation mark in the middle



Sorry there is no yellow triangle with an exclamation mark in the middle.


----------



## linksys

try installing it again give me some time to think


----------



## remeday86

I did some searching in my computer and went to control panel>add hardware

I went to search for install hardware and it was able to provide me a list for the Network adapters.

There are manufacturers of Broadcom and Microsoft and each have a network adapters available. 
I tried to go to Microsoft and installed Microsft ISATAP adapter (like the one i had before Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #11) hoping it might show up in device manager again. Nothing happened U_U

But I thought Id share that. Maybe I did not install the right network adapter?? Idk...


----------



## johnb35

The Microsft ISATAP adapter is not a wireless card.  If the system doesn't recognize your wireless card it has either failed or some other issue is causing it.  Since this is an HP laptop, I know they had issues where the wireless cards would just die out, they never could figure out the problem.


----------



## remeday86

johnb35 said:


> The Microsft ISATAP adapter is not a wireless card.  If the system doesn't recognize your wireless card it has either failed or some other issue is causing it.  Since this is an HP laptop, I know they had issues where the wireless cards would just die out, they never could figure out the problem.




i was afraid of this  lol


----------



## remeday86

johnb35 said:


> The Microsft ISATAP adapter is not a wireless card.



If that's the case, then it's all over for my computer huh because I just uninstalled this


----------



## linksys

remeday86 said:


> i was afraid of this  lol



your no worse off than you were before 
youve tried everything and nothing has worked

so youve got two options
1. if it is still under warranty send it in
2. get on newegg or tigerdirect and find a wireless PCMCIA card for cheap for it
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156140


----------



## remeday86

linksys said:


> your no worse off than you were before
> youve tried everything and nothing has worked
> 
> so youve got two options
> 1. if it is still under warranty send it in
> 2. get on newegg or tigerdirect and find a wireless PCMCIA card for cheap for it
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156140




I cant do option 1 so I guess I'll try to do option 2. How about if I buy a new wireless usb instead? What do you recommend?

Also, will my wireless drive work if I upgrade to windows 7?


----------



## linksys

you can use a usb wireless but ive only messed with one and it was a pain to get it configured on my network but it was with xp soooo 

in a usb i would go for something with an antenna better range and signal usualy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166022
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124278
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122272

these are a few if you dont like any of these just go to newegg and find one you do and read some reviews and post back here and we will give it the whats what lol  also with installing win7 most likely not


----------



## johnb35

No, because when you reboot the computer it will recognize it and reinstall the driver.  However, if you look online there are many computers that the driver won't install on and microsoft says its normal and can be ignored.  

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932520


----------



## remeday86

johnb35 said:


> No, because when you reboot the computer it will recognize it and reinstall the driver.  However, if you look online there are many computers that the driver won't install on and microsoft says its normal and can be ignored.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932520



I uninstalled this and I don't know how to get it back now. 
I guess I'll just buy a new wireless card.
Thank you everyone for your help


----------



## johnb35

Did you reboot like i said?


----------



## remeday86

johnb35 said:


> Did you reboot like i said?



yeah Ive been rebooting and nothing happened. The drive did not reinstall.


----------



## johnb35

If the device is found but no driver is installed, per that link from microsoft, they said to ignore it.


----------



## remeday86

johnb35 said:


> If the device is found but no driver is installed, per that link from microsoft, they said to ignore it.




I'm sorry but Im not quite sure what u mean by  "per that link".

And also, even if I did ignore it, i was still not able to connect to the internet. My wireless indicator was still red and no networks were to be found...I guess I need a new wireless card...sigh...


----------



## johnb35

johnb35 said:


> No, because when you reboot the computer it will recognize it and reinstall the driver.  However, if you look online there are many computers that the driver won't install on and microsoft says its normal and can be ignored.
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/932520



This link.


----------



## sdpcsupport

*Internet Problems*

If your internet isnt working i would suggest running a few removal tools.  Sometimes what happens is that antiviruses will break your internet.  If you run removal tools such as norton and mcafee you may solve your internet problems.  You can find the downloads at San Diego Virus Removal.  I would also recommend running some virus scan to make sure your computer system is clean.  You can find free downloads and more info on how to test and scan your computer for virus at San Diego PC Support.


----------

